# Unidentified Network/Limited Network Win 8



## Seven7Syete (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, i've been a having a hard time now because of this problem. Here's the scenario. I was playing a game and suddenly, it crashed and hanged up while playing, my ping greatly increased and came back to normal but the game still hanged up, and eventually, i had to reboot my computer. After rebooting, this problem came. My internet connection became "Unidentified Network, No Internet Access" with an "!" on it. I've tried researching and did some of those referred solutions to me and did not fixed my problem. What do you guys think is the problem? 
I've already tried some of the solutions like, reboot the router, reboot the internet, tried cleaning the whole system, even added the protocol in my IPv4 protocol the one that is stated right here. 



I am really frustrated now and been searching for like 7 hours of how to solve this problem 
I am just a student and really don't know what to do, and i really need my computer to access internet because of so many things to do.
With just a crash in my computer, this eventually happened  
Please help 
If you guys need my ipconfig /all, here it is.

Here's my ipconfig /all
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Lois>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Duka
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-A8-6B-24-12-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::352c:4a9d:b477:d971%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2013 9:46:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 3, 2013 9:46:40 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 216836203
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-73-E3-AD-EC-A8-6B-24-12-E6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD551BE0-B20D-462D-90A6-8EE5E48AB69D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Lois>

I was reading every same posts that you guys have here and most of the solutions did not fixed my "Unidentified Network" problem  so what i had to do is might as well register in this forums and make my own statement about this problem because i think this problem has to do with an individual computer, so, yeah. here is my problem  hope you guys can help me


----------



## Seven7Syete (Feb 24, 2013)

PS. I have updated every drivers already and everything
Also, i really don't want to reinstall my Windows 8


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check this

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/9837-network-location-set-private-public-windows-8-a.html


----------



## Seven7Syete (Feb 24, 2013)

Tried that still I'm not getting a connection


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have an apparently good IP configuration for a connection to a router.

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?

Try these tests (run in Command Prompt windows and show results the same as for the ipconfig /all):

*ping 192.168.0.1

ping 8.8.4.4

ping yahoo.com*


----------

